# Electric Heli



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

selling an eflite blade cp...
Also accepting trades as well..


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

asking 100$ blade cp is rtf.... w/ extra battery and blades . Along w/ heat sinks


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

pictures?


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

*pics*



i have everything that came with it along with the heat sinks an extra battery and some extra blades..also i have the training landing gear as well..


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Controls included?


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

yes even a charger ....its rtr


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

http://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ghju5.jpg

http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=okqb3.jpg

here are more pics


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey, I want the heli. Call me 713 820 1540. My name is andy.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Brent, that fishermanX guy is a partner of mine. Hook him up if you can bro!


----------

